# Biete die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion an. + Starthilfe [Blackhand|EU]



## ProximusE (8. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde,
Ich suche einen Spieler den ich werben kann. Ich spiele zur Zeit auf dem Server Blackhand. Da ich hier ein großteil meiner Chars habe, kann ich euch hier auch eine Starthilfe geben.   
Ich würde mit euch natürlich auch leveln, und auch später wenn ihr wollt mich euch Raids gehen, eine nette Gilde ist hier mit inbegriffen.
Schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN oder schreibt unter diesen Beitrag ein Kommentar, wenn ihr Interesse habt.
Hier habt ihr noch einen Link von einer meiner Chars auf dem Server. Tharaz|Schurke

Ich freue mich schon auf dich.  


MFG
Sven


----------



## ProximusE (15. März 2012)

/push

Kommt Leute.


----------

